
My Home Tower Project - pavel_lishin
http://www.kc0ll.net/tower/tower001.html
======
payne92
General strategy for dealing with municipalities, zoning and codes that are
blocking : share (very nicely) what you WANT to do, and ask (very nicely) why
not?

If they say, "no", ask (again, very nicely) what part of the code/statute is
the limitation.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Yup. Politeness counts. It may turn someone's opinion around and result in
them being more helpful; and if they're set from the start to deny you, being
rude won't help anyway.

